# Get on the water



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Canoe or wider model kayak in my opinion.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

wow this is a really depressing start to a thread.

kayak


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

macmulisha said:


> I hope this is the right place so here it goes. I don’t think I’ll ever get a boat so what would be the next best choice for getting to the prime fly fishing spots? Paddle Board or Kayak?
> Thanks


I was a kayaker for many years before I got a skiff. There are many kayaks that will allow you to stand up and paddle or pole and sight fish when you get to the area you want to fish. They will also let you cover more water, carry more stuff securely, go through choppy water better, etc. There are many bulletin boards online that have great information about all aspects of kayak fishing. One I used all the time is "Texaskayakfisherman.com"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have caught a ton of fish from my kayak and lots of very nice fish. A kayak will teach you more than a skiff because you will learn how to plan more and make the best of a limited range. I used to cover 10–15 miles a day sometimes. You can catch fish very close to lots of launch areas too.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I tried out a Old Town Kayak at the everglades and it hauled ass. When I was in the Virgin Islands for a few months I used the paddle board the whole time and it was less then ideal.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

A WS Commander kayak, they do come up on the pre-owned classifieds from time to time, is a really good platform for stand up stalking of fish. Being elevated to help see the fish from a little distance and feeling stable while casting is a good combination. I have a great time out there in the kayak. I live close to a lot of water and it’s very easy to load up and go at a moment’s notice. Might be a day in the future I can’t load it up so well, but I’m not even close to that yet. Nothing wrong with the simplicity of you solo in the kayak looking for fish, with not so many moving parts to let you down and mess up the plan.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For me, I like to be able to walk around a little and cast standing up.

12' aluminum boat and if you're good with your hands can turn it into a cool one man boat. Little 5/6 HP outboard, trolling motor on the bow....

12 footers can ride on top of a car and they make wheels that you can attach and wheel barrow it around or launch it. Not great in the wind tho


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Instead of saying "I will likely never get a boat" why not say "How can I get into a boat" and figure something out. Like maybe a little jon boat just to start. A kayak is a boat. Stop being a victim and be a victor. The only real reason you will not ever get a boat is if you don't want one bad enough.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Boat behind the white van
14' commercial sea Nymph I literally bought two at the same time. Sold one for what i paid for both, then installed the deck/hatches and seats. Seats just pull out so the front and back can be used as casting platforms. Being below the gunnel keeps normal wind from screwing up your fly line.

Liked it so much I did it to the 12 footer on top of my camper van too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Jon boats are great, maybe a little harder manhandle than a kayak, at least without a trailer. I just gave my buddy and his brother a 16’ aluminum Jon boat that also had a good troll motor mounted on the bow. He and the brother picked up a new saltwater worthy trailer for it for around $1,200 and found a decent used outboard for maybe a little more. What they have in this boat isn’t much over a kayak. I used the boat as a fly fishing platform in a freshwater lake, but got a different boat for that. I haven’t had a chance to go with one of them yet for a saltwater trip in the Jon boat. Neither one are fly fishing people, but I often stood on the bow seat platform and it was very stable for fly fishing. 

Aluminum is tough and durable around oyster shell. Polyethylene isn’t bad either. 

I love fly fishing from my kayak and never feel like I’m slumming or less than or even wish I was in a boat. I’ve fly fished off a lot of friend’s boats, too. Boats are great, but sometimes there isn’t the space or the room or the time or the skill or the extra money to store, maintain, outfit and or work on them. If something like that is going on with the OP, a kayak could be just the thing. 

Five minutes or less, I’m loaded up and on my way to a launch in the truck, kayak in the bed. Tons of launches out there that aren’t anywhere near the crowded boat ramps. No second necessary to coordinate a schedule with. No range as compared to a boat, but on the three trips I’ve taken this year I never had to paddle more than three hundred yards from the launch to be covered in redfish. 

People motor or paddle by fish every day with this idea they must get far from the launch to find the fish. No way do you have to go miles into the wilderness to find good fish, at least not where I fish. Every launch where I fish has great spots under a mile from the starting point.


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

I use an inflatable SUP for DIY bonefishing in the bahamas. I kneel on it, use a kayak paddle to propel it, get where I'm going, then get off and wade. It is difficult to paddle into any wind over 15 knots, or into any waves of any size (the flat blunt bow stops you on each wave). A mile of that becomes a stomach-turning limit. They are poor for standing up and fishing. The casting motion rocks the board and scares the fish. On the plus side, you can get on and off 'em in shallow water much easier than a kayak and they are easier to paddle in calm water. A hard SUP with a shaped bow would likely be better for fishing itself.....but will cost close to a small boat. An inflatable kayak looks to me to be the worst of both worlds.

Years ago I tried fly fishing in deep water from a sit in kayak and that was an unpleasant waste of time. Loads of guys here up north fish deep and moderately rough open water from these large sit on top peddle-powered kayaks. Most use spinning tackle. They can cover a lot of water easily although the propulsion system adds draft. The kayaks and a trailer to pull them on are not cheap, however. Nor is storing them much easier than a small boat.

If storage and transport are not the limiting factor then scrapping up an old beater boat (like a 13' whaler for example) then re-powering with a small recent vintage outboard is likely better than any of the above.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I've paddled many canoes and kayaks of all types in rivers, oceans and lakes. What you are doing and where makes a difference of course. If fishing salt flats still choice between kayak and canoe. And if fly fishing primarily also makes a difference. For fly fishing only a pedal powered kayak or canoe preferred. Pedal kayak like hobbies fishing allow for free hand and casting without stowing the paddle. I prefer sit on tops for their safety- dont sink easy entry. They can be heavy. I added outriggers for stability to allow better standing. Fished the hobie kayak for years. But the past three years I have preferred my extremely light 16' canoe. I use a kayak paddle. It is stable enough to easily stand and the kayak paddle when standing is long enough to paddle standing up or sort of pole while sitting it's a speed demon. No good in rough water though. Canoes in a bay or on a lake with waves can be very dangerous. Wear your life jacket in a canoe or a kayak at all times. I started with a canoe and now have a bay boatand flats skiff


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2005-nmz-gheenoe-154-4k-obo.76574/

Here, for example, is a skinny water boat that seems cost competitive with a new peddle powered kayak and trailer.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have 2 kayaks and 3 canoes. I prefer the canoes with a 12' push pole for the flats. That's what I used in the Banana River NMZ when it was worth fishing.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Years ago I fished out of this WS Tarpon 160 before downsizing to the 14' that was a little easier to maneuver. But ended up in the 12' that was way easier to maneuver in tailwaters, and much lighter. The ability to launch near prime fishing areas is the best thing about having a kayak. Standing up is over rated in my opinion. Especially when you can get out and wade. And those wide kayaks made for standing are slow.










This is what I had last, but it was the sand color.

https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/spo/d/dade-city-wilderness-tarpon-120-kayak/7085410027.html


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've never fished off of my SUP's, but I have noticed that they have an annoying bow slap even in relatively calm waters. I don't think they would be good for sneaking up on shallow water fish. I'd go for a kayak or a small jon boat instead.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Hang in there, circumstances change. 

When we were in super-saver mode, taking care of housing, saving for college, my first "boat" was a gallon size jar to throw the household change in so we could save up for a kayak. I have to laugh, it was a Christmas present.

We've had boats now, but I still have that kayak.

I'd suggest a kayak first for versatility, but I do love fishing from my SUP.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> And those wide kayaks made for standing are slow.


This is so true! I got the chance to kayak one of these last year. 21' long + 17" wide with a real pointy bow and stern + Round bottom = really fast, but also really tippy! I couldn't even stay up on it at first. But after a few days I was paddling it around with no problem. It got me to thinking that if a guy just wanted a kayak to get him to a spot he could wade and fish, then a faster boat might be the ticket for him? Maybe not a racing boat like the Epic I tried, but something a little narrower and faster than a typical fishing kayak.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

There is no need to complicate things. I have never stood on any of my kayaks to sight fish and caught plenty of fish. You can get closer to them while sitting because they don’t see you and spook. I can’t tell you how many redfish I have caught just dropping a lure straight down off the rod tip less than 6 feet from my kayak.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a Native Watercraft 14.5 kayak with the modified tunnel hull. Paid $600 for it and then added a few accessories to make it more comfortable (padded seat back), usable (custom fish bag and carbon fiber paddle) and portable (T-Bone truck rack). Like others have said, I caught a ton of quality fish from it and learned new areas that boaters ran over. Also fished in spots where I didn't mind a few scrapes, scratches. I can stand to take a leak and stretch, but like Smack I found sitting down resulted in more fish and less chance of an unexpected dip. 

Keep on eye on your local Craigs List or kayak/fishing forums. Like technical poling skiffs many novice buyers get one, then realize it's not really appropriate for their use and effort. A buddy is looking to sell one he bought for his wife (Hobie Outback paddle), used 3X for $300. There are some great deals out there. Just have to be patient and ready to pull the trigger when the right opportunity comes along.


----------



## macmulisha (Jul 11, 2017)

Wow! Thanks for all the responses. I’ve lurked on here forever but never posted. This is an awesome community!!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

For sale Tampa area

https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/d/aluminum-flats-boat/7089296798.html

that ones already set up,
asking $2500.00
Should be a bunch of aluminum boats maybe as low as 4/500.00 to 2K, then upto 20K+


----------



## kjsea (Aug 24, 2015)

It’s really personal preference. Paddleboard or kayak or small boat.
What ever you do keep it simple. The simpler it is the more likely you will do it. 
less is more. In these small crafts


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2020)

macmulisha said:


> I hope this is the right place so here it goes. I don’t think I’ll ever get a boat so what would be the next best choice for getting to the prime fly fishing spots? Paddle Board or Kayak?
> Thanks


I'd personally vote for the kayak. You can easily carry the gear needed to fish with a bit more security over a paddleboard. For me, I found the paddleboard a bit tippy (I'm sure that it was me, I'll bet with more time I'd have felt more comfortable). Although the wider (32-36 inch) "fishing kayaks" are a bit slower, they force you to slow down and observe your surroundings a bit more. You'll tend to pre-plan your day (tides, wind velocity, and direction) which makes for a more educational day. I also feel that you can spot fish a bit farther away if you can stand.You can google kayak fishing forums and find plenty of advice, used gear, etc. Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

I got a little 12' tin boat for free, bought a beater trailer for $100. Hoping to put a 6 HP on it this summer. Added a floorboard so I can stand and cast. Right now I just use it with oars and a trolling motor for largemouth fishing, but I think it'll be OK in marshes as long as the tide and wind isn't too bad. I see them on Craigslist often for a couple hundred bucks up to $1200 or so with a trailer and motor. Doesn't have to be fancy to catch some fish. Although I would like something fancy someday...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Get's some good wading booties and have at it. I'm pretty sure I've taking about a ton of fish on fly that way over the years, as well as ffing from a beach or shoreline. As people said here, you can get a used canoe, kayak, SUP or small jonboat (w/TM) and use it to get across that cut or channel to the flat on the other side, get out of it and wade those spots. You can also fly fish out of either. Don't use the "I don't have a boat so I can't fly fish," thing, as an excuse.


----------



## VeeRay56 (Jan 27, 2020)

Recommend kayak or canoe. Many water supply lakes do not allow paddle boards or flor tubes.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

@macmulisha Where are you located?


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

One day you will look back and laugh thinking you could never afford a boat... I grew up offshore in a 28' Grady, then '08 came along, and it was a $50 PINK garage sale kayak from college to early 20's. Eventually upgraded to Gheenoe, 18' Carolina, then bay boat, etc. 

If you want truly want a boat bad enough, you'll make it happen. I gave up cigs ($5/pack/day) and started packing my lunch ($10/day). I put that money I saved in an account at weeks end, plus whatever else I could afford to save. For round numbers, in one year, I saved $4,425 from not smoking and packing lunch, plus at minimum $10/week from my check=$4945, which was way more than enough to buy the ugliest Gheenoe you ever saw. 

Now... If I could get rid of our ridiculous monthly healthcare bill, which is equivalent to a mortgage payment, maybe I could get back to a 28' GW. But that's a thread for a different section here that I don't have the strength to argue anymore, so I'll Elsa that sh*t and let it go


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I have had a kayak, a SUP, and a canoe...this is the one I kept around after getting a skiff...

View media item 1925
And to Backwater's point...I carry wade boots anywhere I go.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

numbskull said:


> I use an inflatable SUP for DIY bonefishing in the bahamas.


Not to derail, but, where are you fishing? Has there been any problems with the prop planes and packing the inflatable due to weight? Last time I was in Long Island I felt like I would be hassled by the pilot if I brought one. I'd like to bring mine, but, don't want a hassle on the hop. Thnx


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

We have 2 Jackson Cudas, 12’ and 14’. I’ve kayak fished for probably 10 years now. There’s absolutely nothing wrong with it. In fact I bet we catch more fish from our kayaks than lots of folks around here in their boats. Also, the spots where we can launch from and the places we can go 90 percent of the time we never see another soul. I would advise looking for a good used Jackson, Wilderness Systems, Old town or any other major brand sit on top. They are more stable, allow for easy entry and exit and most of them you can stand up in and take a leak. They are heavy but Horrible Freight sells a utility trailer for around 3-400 bucks that can be easily converted to haul 2 kayaks. You are however limited to tide, current, and wind. We typically go out 2 hours before high or low tide and come back in with it. That gives us about 4-6 hours quality fishing time. If it’s too windy for kayaking you’re probably not gonna want to be out in a small skiff anyhow. We do have a larger 20 ft. runabout but it’s not the ideal fishing boat. The only reason we’re wanting to buy or build a skiff is to get us there and back a little faster.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Lots of kayaks if you're not real tall or full figured. Being full figured I have spent a lot of time in a Ride135 and a Hobie PA. You can pick them up used to save a few bucks. However, what you would spend on a PA you could get into a jon boat like other have already suggested.


----------



## macmulisha (Jul 11, 2017)

bababouy said:


> @macmulisha Where are you located?


Venice Florida


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

crboggs said:


> I have had a kayak, a SUP, and a canoe...this the one I kept around after getting a skiff...
> 
> View media item 1925
> And to Backwater's point...I carry wade boots anywhere I go.


ditto. A canoe and pair of wading boots is a great combo.
I tend to pole my canoe as much as I paddle it.
There is an episode from way back on walkers cay chronicles that features Jose Wejebe and flip Palott killing the fish in the skinnies in a canoe. That always sticks in my mind when I ha e doubts about my canoe.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't remember all the fish we caught years and years ago when I was either between boats or had such a small skiff that many days we couldn't even think about using it... On foot from seawalls, beaches (and any place we could get to the water - fly rod, spin, or plug rod in hand) or with the original wading shoes (an old pair of sneakers) places we could wade to fish... My very first bonefish on spinning gear - wading off of Key Biscayne with a few shrimp and a light weight rod.. A few years later my first really big bonefish on fly (me and a buddy hooked up on a pair of tailing bonefish in the nine to ten pound category at the same time about one hundred yards apart) while wading off the other end of Key Biscayne... We even caught big snook wading at the foot of one particular bridge (up to our waists in swift waters to be able to toss flies at that first set of pilings...).

On foot we also fished off of seawalls and piers. You haven't caught jack crevalle until you fish the big seawalls in downtown Palm Beach right at dawn where 30 lb jacks are teaching big mullet how to swim up concrete... Along with the biggest fly rods we had the most important piece of gear were a pair of running shoes since you had to sprint up or down a seawall to where the action was to get into them... Our flies? big sailfish bugs that you slapped down hard - then just hung on and tried not to get spooled... No, it wasn't exactly legal - and that was forty years ago but what a hoot... Always at dawn in the dead of winter when the tide was high and the winds were blowing... 

By now you've probably figured out that you might not need a boat to do quite a few things with rod in hand.. I will say that if I'd had access to a good quality kayak - all those years ago.. I might never have owned a boat with a motor... One other thing as far as wading goes.... you won't find me wading in dark waters (like the Everglades) too much chance of a nasty surprise...


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I tend to pole my canoe as much as I paddle it.


Absolutely. I use an 8' "park n pole" to push myself around and stake myself out. Its way, way, way better than paddling. I did the same thing on the SUP. Only paddled when it was too deep to pole.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Zika said:


> I have a Native Watercraft 14.5 kayak with the modified tunnel hull. Paid $600 for it and then added a few accessories to make it more comfortable (padded seat back), usable (custom fish bag and carbon fiber paddle) and portable (T-Bone truck rack). Like others have said, I caught a ton of quality fish from it and learned new areas that boaters ran over. Also fished in spots where I didn't mind a few scrapes, scratches. I can stand to take a leak and stretch, but like Smack I found sitting down resulted in more fish and less chance of an unexpected dip.
> 
> Keep on eye on your local Craigs List or kayak/fishing forums. Like technical poling skiffs many novice buyers get one, then realize it's not really appropriate for their use and effort. A buddy is looking to sell one he bought for his wife (Hobie Outback paddle), used 3X for $300. There are some great deals out there. Just have to be patient and ready to pull the trigger when the right opportunity comes along.


I've got the same boat. Can stand and pole easily. Hardest thing is to put down the pole and pick up fly rod without spooking fish. Also, if wind is blowing you must take drift into account.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I have a Diablo paddesports “Adio”, love it. Been fishing it for 9 years. Best stand up fly fishing boat made imo.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Adios


----------

